# problème d'installation jeux sur ipod touch



## lover_boy1989 (5 Octobre 2009)

salut à tous 
j'ai un ipod touch et je veux les mettez des jeux dedans mais pendant l'installation il vien ce message : (l'application n'a pas être installée  sur l'ipod car une erreur inconnue c'est produite (0xE8008001)
aidée moi svp 


merci d'avance


----------



## twinworld (5 Octobre 2009)

vous avez essayé avec plusieurs jeux ? vous êtes sûr que les jeux que vous voulez installer sont compatibles avec votre iPod ? vous avez quel OS d'installé sur votre iPod ?


----------



## quentinou18 (25 Octobre 2009)

lover_boy1989 a dit:


> salut à tous
> j'ai un ipod touch et je veux les mettez des jeux dedans mais pendant l'installation il vien ce message : (l'application n'a pas être installée sur l'ipod car une erreur inconnue c'est produite (0xE8008001)
> aidée moi svp
> 
> ...


 
j'ai exactement le meme soucis que toi, je ne comprends pas, mes jeux provienne du net mais pas de appstore car les programme appstore fonctionne sans soucis


----------



## iuser (25 Octobre 2009)

pour quentinou18:
Le fait que tes applications provenant du net ne marche pas est normal car ton ipod touch ne doit pas etre jailbreaké. Pour un ipod touch non jailbreaké le seul moyen de mettre des applications dessus est de les avoir telechargés sur l'appstore.


----------



## aminebenk (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 
Moi je viens de recevoir un ipod touch 3g 32 go hier de france, la je suis au maroc. J'aimerais savoir la si il est bloqué ou jailbreaké? Mais il marche sans que je ne lui fait rien. Mais je n'arrive pas a mettre des jeu, mais avec l'ipod touch et le wifi je peux le mettre, mais la mon wifi ne marche pas et donc je veux le faire avec itunes mais rien, je telecharge des application payante et gratuite. Et donc je n'arrive pas. J'attends vos réponse avec impatience. Svp si il est bloqué ? Comment peut-on le débloqué svp? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Janvier 2010)

Un iPod Touch, vendu "normalement", n'est pas bloqué, pas jailbreaké non plus.
On achète des jeux sur l'ITS. On branche l'iPod. On synchronise via iTunes et on va dans l'onglet "Apps" ou bien "Applications" (tjs dans iTunes évidemment) et on choisit comment on veut faire la synchro. Pareil pour la musique&#8230;

Facile, non ?


----------



## aminebenk (23 Janvier 2010)

Oui facile, mais ou je clique sur application ? Quand ya lipod? Et jaimerais savoir combien ya til de  technique? Merci d'avance


----------



## twinworld (23 Janvier 2010)

aminebenk a dit:


> Oui facile, mais ou je clique sur application ?


quand vous avez votre iPod branché à votre ordi. Vous ouvrez iTunes. Vous cliquez sur l'icône de l'ipod dans iTunes. Dans la fenêtre principale d'itunes, vous avez alors les options principales de votre iPod qui s'affichent dans une série d'onglet. Il y a un onglet "Applications". Vous cliquez sur cet onglet et voilà : vous  choisissez ce que vous voulez synchroniser.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Janvier 2010)

En sachant que tu peux synchroniser soit automatiquement, soit manuellement, soit que es morceaux / applications / photos etc. cochés.
Donc tu peux choisir des méthodes de synchronisation différentes en fonction de ta musique, video, applications, photos, etc.


----------



## aminebenk (24 Janvier 2010)

Oui, mais rien ne veut, il dise qu'il faut que j'autorise lordinateur, je lautorise je met mon code, apres sa ressort et sa me redit encoore le code et ladresse je le remet et sa se remet sans sarreter. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2010)

euh tu le refais doucement là s'il te plait ?
tu autorises quoi ? dans quoi ? ou ça ?

Fait un petit effort d'écriture stp et on pourra mieux t'aider. Thanks


----------



## gauthier76 (7 Mars 2010)

j'ai un ipod touch 8g pis quand j'ouvre les jeux il se referme automatiquement je peu donc pas jouer au jeu


----------



## twinworld (7 Mars 2010)

quelles jeux ? vous avez quel OS sur votre ipod touch ? vous avez essayé plusieurs jeux ? vous avez essayé d'étreindre et de rallumer votre ipod ?


----------



## gauthier76 (8 Mars 2010)

toute les jeux le font la j'ai tapout pis hier elle a réusie a jouer pis hier soir sa ne marchais plus mais os je ne sais pas c quoi . on n'a essayer d'éteindre et de rallumer sa fait pas de changement


----------



## Sly54 (8 Mars 2010)

Si tu veux qu'on t'aide, fais un effort : améliore ton orthographe mais surtout explique ce que tu fais, clairement et ce qu'il se passe en retour.


----------



## gauthier76 (9 Mars 2010)

allo désolé si je suis pas claire ! le ipod est a ma fille, elle a télécharger des jeux comme ( tapout , le jeu de guitar  ) et bien d'autres et aucun jeu ne s'ouvre j'ai essayer de fermer le ipod et de rallumer j'avais un autre ipod et je l'aie fait échanger car il fessait la meme chose mais j'aimerais essayer d'autre moyen avant de le retourner svp si vous pouvez m'aider


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mars 2010)

1) Est ce que les jeux téléchargés sont compatibles avec ton modèle d'iPod ? (j'ai vu que c'était un 8Go mais il y a eu plusieurs génération d'iPod Touch 8Go)
2) Est ce que iTunes est à jour ainsi que ton iPod OS (on doit être en 3.1.3 je crois) ?
3) est ce que ça le fait pour tous les jeux ?


----------



## gauthier76 (10 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> 1) Est ce que les jeux téléchargés sont compatibles avec ton modèle d'iPod ? (j'ai vu que c'était un 8Go mais il y a eu plusieurs génération d'iPod Touch 8Go)
> 2) Est ce que iTunes est à jour ainsi que ton iPod OS (on doit être en 3.1.3 je crois) ?
> 3) est ce que ça le fait pour tous les jeux ?


allo pour les question 
1) il marchait les jeux avant mais du jour au l'endemain plus rien .
2)itunes est a jour mais je c pas ou je peu voir le (os).(il es neuf le ipod )
3)oui 
question comment je fait pour mettre (je parle dans se cite )que je viens du québec??


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mars 2010)

Entre le moment ou les jeux fonctionnaient et maintenant (ils ne fonctionnent plus) vous n'avez rien fait à l'iPod ? Pas de mise à jour ?

Hormis les jeux, est ce que les applications fonctionnent ? Si non, je pense qu'il "restaurer" l'iPod (item restaurer, dans iTunes, quand l'iPod est connecté au Mac bien sûr).

Pour ce qui est du Québec, c'est bon, tu as bien renseigné le champ "localisation"


----------



## gauthier76 (10 Mars 2010)

elle n'a rien fait seulement fermer le ipod et l'ouvrire et depuis plus de jeux qui s'ouvre la musique va bien l'internet va bien seulement les jeux qui bogue


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mars 2010)

Hormis "restaurer" l'iPod, je n'ai pas d'idée.

Je ne comprends pas que tous les jeux qui fonctionnaient hier ne fonctionnent plus aujourd'hui et qu'il n'y ait eu zéro mise à jour entre temps Surtout que les autres applications fonctionnent ! Ca me dépasse !


----------



## Vijay (18 Mars 2010)

Si c'est un iPod Touch 1G 8Go avec de gros jeux dessus il peut manquer de mémoire vive. Le problème viens peut être de là!


----------



## Nesus (9 Juillet 2010)

J'ai eu le même soucis avec mon iPod première génération et le jailbreak, un simple restaure à remis tout en place.


----------

